# Baked Vidalia Onion Dip



## Raine (Jul 10, 2005)

BAKED VIDALIA ONION DIP 

    1 cup chopped Vidalia onion  
 1 cup grated Parmesan cheese or shredded Swiss cheese (about 4 oz.)  
 1 cup Hellmann's ® or Best Foods ® Real Mayonnaise  
 1 clove garlic, finely chopped (optional)  
 Hot pepper sauce to taste (optional)  

1. Preheat oven to 375°.
2. In 1-quart casserole, combine all ingredients.  Bake 25 minutes or until golden brown. Serve with your favorite dippers.


----------

